# Who makes the best back pack?



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I am thinking about going on a long hike next year. This hike will last atleast four weeks. Does anyone know which make and model of back pack I should look at before I start speakng with sales persons. I was hoping on getting some opinons before a shopping for one.

Back packing tents as well.

Thanks


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Go talk to the people at R.E.I. located at Hwy 249 at FM 1960. Try on and look at what they have in stock. Some people like external frames, some like internal frames. Whatever you get it needs to be comfortable. Kinda like Fords and Chevrolets, you gotta decide what you like. 4 weeks is a long time to backpack. You will need lots of space, but don't pack more than you can carry. The weight adds up fast! Make sure it comes with a rain cover. Also, access to your stuff needs to be considered. Some backpacks are top load only, some have side or back access zippers also. Some have a lot of seperate compartments, some have very few. These will help you get/stay organized and have quick access to items without unpacking everything. Spend some time at R.E.I., they have a decent selection, maybe figure out what brand/model you like and then shop that model online etc. Same thing with backpack tents. You will find that the lighter they are, the more expensive they are. Agian, R.E.I. has a pretty good selection of all stuff camping/backpacking. Most of it is high quality, not like Academy and most of the sales people are helpfull. Hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## Ranger327 (May 8, 2012)

Look at Kelty


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

I have a couple u could take a look at, search the net for AT hiking and u can see all kind of product reviews. Where are u thinking about hiking at?


----------

